# Weekly Competition 2015-20



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U F' U R2 F2 R' U2 R2
*2. *U F2 R F' R' F R2 F' U2
*3. *F' U R U F' R2 F' U R'
*4. *F2 U' F R2 U R U F2 R U'
*5. *U' F R U' F R2 U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' F L2 D' F2 R D2 B' F2 U'
*2. *R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 F U' F2 R' F R U' F2 L F' D
*3. *U' R' L F2 U' D2 F L' B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R D2 R2
*4. *R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' B F' U' R F2 R U' L2 B2
*5. *B2 D R L U B L U2 F R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 R2 B Fw' F L' Rw' R' U Rw2 U Fw F2 L' B R2 F' L F' U L2 R Uw F' L Uw2 U' F' R Fw R U' B Rw U' Fw2 L F D2 U2
*2. *L Fw Rw2 D' U2 B' Fw F U Fw' Uw' B2 D Uw2 U' Fw' D' R Fw U F Uw R' D2 Rw' F D' Fw2 F2 D' B' Fw Uw2 B' F2 D' B2 Fw F Uw'
*3. *Rw' R2 U' L Rw D' L R2 Fw2 D' L Rw R B2 Fw2 U2 L2 D' U2 R F D' U' Rw B L Rw Fw D' U' B2 Fw L F' U L Rw2 R2 Uw L'
*4. *D' B2 Fw F L Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 D' U' B Fw D2 Rw2 B2 F Rw2 D F2 D2 F' U2 B' Fw2 L Rw Uw2 R B U' Fw L' Rw Fw Uw' B2 U Rw Fw
*5. *Uw Rw' R' D L2 Rw2 R2 D Uw2 L2 R2 F2 L2 Rw' B F Uw' F2 Uw L' Rw' R2 B' F D2 Uw B2 R2 Fw' D2 Uw B' D2 L2 D' B Fw U2 F2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 L2 U Fw' F Rw2 D2 L2 Lw' B Bw' F' Rw B' U L' D2 Uw' Bw2 Lw Dw' Bw' Uw' B' L' Uw' Lw' Rw R2 F2 U Rw' D U2 F' Rw' Bw L' Dw Bw' L' B2 U' Bw' Rw B2 Bw2 Dw' Rw U Fw U2 Bw' D' Dw' Uw' L U2 R D
*2. *Rw Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw' F R' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw' Dw Lw2 D B' Rw Fw' D Dw' L2 Dw L2 U2 B' F R' Dw2 Uw' U2 B' Uw Lw2 R D' R' F U L' R D Lw U2 F' Rw2 Fw' D' Bw2 Dw' Fw2 D' L Uw U2 Fw' Rw B' L B2 R
*3. *Fw2 L2 R' B' Fw2 U2 B2 F U Lw Rw' Dw Fw' F' R' B2 Fw' F' D F' Uw L' R B2 D Uw Bw' Rw2 R F Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' Uw2 R Dw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Rw Bw2 L Bw2 R B L' D' R2 B2 L2 Bw U B R' U2 Lw2 Bw' R2 F
*4. *Bw' Fw Uw' B Lw Rw R B' D' Bw2 F2 R2 Uw Fw2 Dw Uw' B D Uw Bw F2 D Uw Rw2 Bw2 F' L' R Uw2 U B D2 B' Rw' D Lw' Uw2 L Bw' Lw' R U Rw Fw2 Dw' Uw' Lw Bw2 Dw' Rw D U2 L Lw Rw' B' Dw B Bw2 Fw2
*5. *L Uw2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' Lw Rw' R' Bw' Uw2 B2 Bw F2 Lw Rw D' Lw2 Bw2 Uw Fw U L2 B Dw2 Fw U L2 Bw2 Fw2 F' L B2 D Lw' B D B' F2 R B F2 Lw B Bw R2 F Lw2 Uw2 L Dw Lw' R Fw2 Uw B R' Dw U

*6x6x6*
*1. *R' 3F 2F2 3R2 3F' 2L D2 3R 2U2 B' 3F L2 3R R2 U L2 3F L' U2 2R' F' U R2 3U 2U' 2F2 3U' 2U 2B' 2R' 3U 3R 2F2 2L2 3R' R B2 3F' R2 2D' 2L2 3F2 2L D2 L 2R' R D2 2D' R2 2F' L R 3U2 U 2B2 R2 D' L2 2U 2L B2 2B' 3F D 2U' B 3F F L2
*2. *2F2 2L' 3R U L 2B 2F 2L 2R' 2U 2B2 2D2 3F 2D' 2F2 2L' R 2U' 3R' B' F U' B' 3F' 2D2 3R2 D 2R' B R' D2 L2 2U2 U2 B2 F' 2L2 3F F' 2D B' 2D' 3U' L2 2D U' 2R2 2F 3R' 2D' 3U L 2F L' 2R D' L 3U 2R' 3U2 R' 2U' 2B2 2F2 2L' 2F R2 3U' L 3R2
*3. *3U 2U' 2F' 2L B2 2B D 2F2 U2 R U F 3U U2 2F2 2L2 U B2 2B' 3U 2F U' L2 D2 F' 2R2 F2 U2 R' B' 2D F D2 2R 2D2 2U F2 3R 3U2 U L' 2L' D2 2D2 U' 2R' U2 2R2 3F' 2U B 2U2 U B' F' 2L 3F' 2U 2B' D2 3U' F2 D' 2D U' 2L' 2F' F 2R' D'
*4. *D2 3U' 2U U2 R2 3U R 3F2 2U' U 2R2 R2 F 2U' L 2F 3U2 2R 3F L2 D2 2B' 2F 2D 2R 2D' L R' U 2R' B 2R' R' 2B2 3R 2F2 L' 3R' D' 2D U2 2L B 2D' L' 3R' 2R R2 2F 3U B 2F2 F' 2R2 2B2 3U2 2U F' 3R' 2B2 2R2 U' L2 2F' L2 3U2 U2 B2 2B 3F'
*5. *B D' 2L' 2R' F2 2R' 2F 2L' 2B' 3F' 2F U' R U' 3R 3F2 L 2R 2U2 F' R2 D B 3F2 2U' U2 R2 F' 3U' 2L2 2B' L2 3R B' R B2 2U B' 2U2 2B' 3R 3F' F2 2L' B 3F' 2R 2U U2 3R U' F 2R' 2U 2R B2 2B2 F2 R D' 3U2 U2 B' 3F' 2F U2 L' 2R B' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' 3L R' B 2F2 R' 3F2 3U 2F' L' 3R 3F' F L' 3B 2D' L 3U2 B2 2F' 2L' 3R 2D 2F' 2D2 2U2 2B' 2D2 2F2 3R F2 3D B 2R 3B2 2D2 3D 2L' 3D R2 U2 2B 3B2 L R' D' 3U2 2L' B' 2B' D U 2R' 3D2 3U2 2U2 3B' U' 2B2 F' 2L2 2B 3U' U 2B' 3B2 2F2 2D2 2L2 2D2 3R 2R' 3D2 2B 3F' 3L 3R' 2R2 R2 2F' L 2D' 2R 3D 3L 3R' 2R 2B' 2F 3U' U 2R U' 2R 3U2 2B' 3B L2 R2 B2
*2. *F2 2R2 3B2 U 3B' D' L2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2B2 2F' 2R2 B' 3F' D2 L' 2L' 3R' 2B 2F F' 2U2 3R' D' 2R2 R 2B 3B2 3D2 U2 L 3L' 3F2 3D2 2R F' U L 3L' 3R 3B2 2F F2 U' B' 2D L 3L' R U' 2L2 3L 2U2 B' 3B 3F' 2U' B' L' 2R 2F D' 2L' 3R2 B' 2B2 3B D' 3B' 3D 2L' R 3U 3B2 D' 2U2 F2 R 3F2 2U' L2 3L2 2B2 F D2 2D' U 3R R2 3F' 2D2 3U' L' 2L 3R' R2 2B2 3B2 3F2
*3. *D' 2L2 D 2U' U2 L' 2B2 2R' 2U' L F L' 3R' 2F2 U 2F2 R2 F' 2D 2R2 3B 2R' 2U' 3F2 3D B2 F2 L2 3F' F' L 3U2 2U' R' 3D 2U' L' R 2U' L' B' 3B 3F 2F F' 3L' B' 2F2 2L2 3D 3U' 2L2 B U' R' 3D' 3U 2F F' 2D2 3L 3R F2 D2 3D2 3F 2F2 2D' 3U 3R' 3B' 3F' 3R' 2F2 D2 3U 3R 2R U2 B 2F2 2D2 3U2 U' 2L D U2 L 2R B 3F' 3U2 2L' 3U' 2B 3F F2 L' 2L' 2F2
*4. *F2 2D2 2R' B' 3B' 2F 3R' 2B2 3R2 B' 3D' 3U 2R2 F D L' 3R' 3U2 U 2L' 3U2 F' 3L2 2F' L' 3R 2R2 2D' U 2L 2U' U 2L2 3U 3R' 3U 2F 3D' 2L' 2R 2D B2 F 3U2 L' 3L 3U' L' 3R2 3U' R2 2F' 2L' 3U' 3R2 B2 2B L' R F 2U' 2B 2L 2R2 3B' 3F 2L' F' L' 3B' 3F' U 3L 2R R 2B 2R2 B 2L2 3R2 2R' 3D 3L2 R U' 2B' 3B2 2U2 3F R D2 2D' 2U2 F' R2 2U B' 2U2 U 2B
*5. *3D2 3F' 2D' 3U' 3L 3B F L D' 2D' 3U 2R' 3F2 3L2 3D' 3U 3R 2D 2B2 U2 2L' D' L R2 3U' 3L 2R 3U L 2D 3D 3R' D' 2L' 3R2 B2 2R2 2D' U' 3R U' 3R' 2D' 2R 3B' D 3D 3R2 B2 3F2 3U2 2U' R 3B' 2D2 2U2 B2 2B' 2D' 3U 3L2 D2 2D 3B2 F U 2L2 3L 3R D2 2U2 U2 2L2 2R2 3D2 U' 3B' 2D' 2F2 D' U2 3B2 3R' R 3U' 3B' 2L2 3R' F2 3R2 B' 3U' R 2U' 2L 2D2 U2 3R' 2R' F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R' F R2
*2. *U' F U R2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
*3. *F R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D2 L' B' R2 U' B' U2 D F L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D'
*2. *F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U F D B' R U2 F D' L B D2
*3. *F U2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L' U R D' F R' U2 R2 B2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' U2 B2 Rw R D' R D2 U2 F' Uw' L F U' L2 D' B2 Uw' L2 B D2 Fw' D Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 R' D' B' Fw2 F2 U' Rw Fw2 D' Uw L' F
*2. *B Uw2 B Rw R' F' Rw' U' F' U2 B2 R' B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Rw Fw F' L' B' Fw' Uw L Rw R2 U' Rw' D Uw U' L R' Uw' R' Uw2 B2 F2 L2 Uw'
*3. *D Uw F L2 Rw2 F2 R B Uw' Rw' B2 D B2 Fw' F2 Uw U2 R' Fw' U Fw' F' Uw' U' B Fw' D2 Fw' Rw' R U L Fw U2 R2 D Uw2 F' U B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Dw Uw' U L2 U' L2 R' Bw' D2 B R D F' D' Bw2 Lw' R2 D L' Dw Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 R' B Rw' R2 Dw F' Uw' L' Dw2 U' Bw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' Bw' R D' L2 B R2 Bw2 F' Uw L2 R Dw2 B2 Fw' Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 F2
*2. *Fw Lw Rw' Fw2 R F2 Dw' B Dw' Lw2 D Dw2 Rw' Fw' L' Dw2 L' Rw2 R2 D Uw2 Rw2 R Bw Dw' Bw' D Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 D' Dw' U2 Fw2 Rw' D' L' R B2 L' U Rw' B Bw F R2 Fw D Dw2 Uw' U F' Rw' Uw U2 B2
*3. *Dw2 Bw' L' U L' Bw Lw F2 Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 U' L' R Fw2 F2 L2 B Uw L2 Uw B2 D2 L' Rw2 R' B Lw U' Lw Bw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R U2 B' Fw2 F2 L Rw Bw F2 R Dw' R D2 U B' Fw R2 B' Bw' Fw' D Lw' B2 D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' R' D2 2L2 3F2 3R 2F R' 2U 2B2 2D2 2L' R2 3F' 2L R2 2F' 3R2 3F' 2F2 2R 3F' F R' 2U2 L2 2L 3U2 F U2 B2 3F2 F2 R' 2F2 3R 2B' F 3U' B2 D 2D2 L' 2R' B' L' R 2F U' 2L D2 2D2 2U' 3R 2B2 U2 2L' U2 B2 2D2 L 2R' R2 2D2 F2 R' 2D' U F2 2U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 3B2 3U2 2F F' 3L2 2U2 L' U' 3R' B F' 3U L' 2R' 2U 2F2 3D2 2U' L' 3U B' U' 3B' 2F2 3U 2U' 3L2 2R 2B' 2L2 3L U' 2B' U2 3L2 2R2 R' U2 L' R' 2U2 L' 2L2 3D 2U' 2R 2D2 L' 3D2 3R D' F2 L2 3L' 2R' F 2R2 R' 3D 3L2 2R2 2D 3U' 2B' 2L 3R' 2F2 2U2 F2 D L2 D 3B' R 3F2 2F2 2L2 3L' 2B 2D 3U2 U' 3L2 2R2 3U 2U 2B2 2U' U2 L' 3F2 3U2 2B 3U2 L2 F' L 2R' 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U' L2 D R' L' U F B' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2
*2. *L' F' U' B2 U R B U2 L' U' L2 D L2 U F2 D R2 F2 B2 D2
*3. *B D2 F D2 B U2 F2 D2 B D' B' D' B R B2 R' F U F
*4. *L2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L' D B' R2 F' D F2
*5. *D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R D' U B R F U B2 L2 D
*6. *U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L R2 D R' F' U B' U' L
*7. *R U2 B2 L F2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L D' R2 B2 D' B D2 R2 F' D'
*8. *L' R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 F' L2 B R' B' L D U F' U2
*9. *F L' B' R' L2 D' F' L2 U' D F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2
*10. *R U2 B R2 L D2 B U L F R2 D2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2
*11. *B2 L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F D L' B' U2 B' F' D F'
*12. *F' R2 B D2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F' L F2 R' U R' D' F' D
*13. *U2 F' D L F U B' U' L U B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U
*14. *L2 D R2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U2 L' B2 L' B D B R B' U2 R'
*15. *L2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 L U2 L F' L R2 F' D2 B L' F' U' F2
*16. *D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F' U L' R' B U' B' L U2 L R
*17. *R2 F' L2 U D' R F2 R F R2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R D2 R' L2
*18. *F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L R U2 R' U2 F' L' F2 L2 R' F2 D U L' F
*19. *U2 F' U2 B L2 B' R2 B' L2 B' U' R B' F R U2 L2 D' F'
*20. *U R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F U' B F' D R' F R2 D' R2
*21. *U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B' R' U L B U' L' D U' L
*22. *R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R' U' L' D' B U' B2 D2 U2
*23. *L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 F' L F2 L' F2 D2 R U' B D2
*24. *B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F R B' D L' D' B U2 B' D
*25. *B' D F L2 U' R D' L F' L D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F' B' U2 L2
*26. *B2 L' D' R2 F2 U2 L F2 R' B' U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B L2 F R2 B
*27. *B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L' R' D' B' L2 U B U2 B2 L F'
*28. *F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L B D B U L2 R F' R2
*29. *D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D R2 B' F2 U F L2 R D' B F' L
*30. *B2 F2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U R' F' D R2 U
*31. *F' D2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 U L2 R B2 D R' U' R F2 U'
*32. *F' U B' D' L2 D2 F2 U R' U2 F U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 R2
*33. *U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F R' U L U B2 F2 U'
*34. *D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F' R' B' U L' F D' R' U' B U
*35. *U R2 F R2 L U' L D' R B' U2 F L2 D2 F L2 F B2
*36. *D2 L2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 F D2 U' L' U L F' D U B' R
*37. *D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D U' L F' D B' F' L' U
*38. *U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L B2 D' L' D' B' F R F' D'
*39. *F2 R' F2 R D2 R F2 L' R2 U' L' F' R2 B' U' B' L2 B'
*40. *L2 U F2 D2 L F' D' B' R U R2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L B2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F' U2 F U' B' D L' D' F' U2
*2. *L2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 U R' D2 F' D' B U2 F2 L F' U' B2
*3. *U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B L2 D B L R B D2 B2 R2
*4. *U' B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' U' B' L' B F' L' D' F'
*5. *B2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 D F R2 F2 R F' U2 B' F U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D' L B R' D' F L2 U' B U' R2 U L2 U' B2 U' D2 R2 F2 U2
*2. *D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U B2 L' F2 U F' D2 F U' R2 B' D'
*3. *D' B2 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D' F2 D2 U' B D F L F'
*4. *B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' F' R F' D2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 D'
*5. *R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F' R' U' R2 F2 L F' D U2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 U L U2 B L' F D' R' B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F
*2. *F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L D' R2 U B U R' U' F2 R'
*3. *U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 L R2 B2 F L2 D' F U' B U2 L' B R'
*4. *D R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 D U' F' L U B2 D' B'
*5. *U' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L' U2 R2 D' B D2 U F' L' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 B L' D2 B' D' R2 B F' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' R2 F' U F R' U R2
*3. *R B L' B2 U B2 U2 F2 L F R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' D' F2
*4. *U B2 F' R B2 Rw2 Uw B D' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F' R B L Rw' R' B' U2 F D' Rw Uw2 L2 D F' D Uw L' Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 D2 R2 F Uw' Rw2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' F U2 R' F' R U'
*3. *U2 B U2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F' L' B' L2 B' D' L2 R2 F' D B'
*4. *Rw' R F' D' R B L' Rw B Rw B2 F' D R2 D2 U2 R2 Uw Rw2 D' Rw' Fw R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' B Fw F D U' F Rw' R' D U2 Fw U' B2 U
*5. *Rw2 D' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 R Fw' Dw' Fw' U Bw' U2 B Dw L2 Rw B2 D2 B2 Bw Lw R2 Dw Uw' Rw' R' F' Dw Bw2 R' B2 Bw Fw' F' Uw2 Lw Rw B2 F' D Bw' F Uw F D2 L2 Bw' U Fw D2 B' Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Dw Fw' R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R U' L' B' U' l r'
*2. *B L U R B L R' r' b u'
*3. *U R' L R' U L' B' L l' r b u'
*4. *U R B L R' U B U r b u'
*5. *U' R' B L' B R' L B' l b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (0, 1) /
*3. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 5) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 6)
*5. *(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' D L D' U' D' L R' D' U'
*2. *R' U' R' D R' L R' U' R' D' U'
*3. *R L U L' R U' R' L R' D' U'
*4. *U' R' L' D R' U R' D' R D' U'
*5. *U' R D L R D U' L' U' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (May 12, 2015)

2x2: 4.31, 5.62+, 4.21, 3.68, 6.40 (ao5 = 4.71)
3x3: 18.74, DNF(20.42), 28.32+, 22.37, 18.46 (ao5 = 23.14)\
clock: 13.86, 27.83, 32.04, 15.12, 20.13 (ao5 = 21.02) - bad average. hate lingao so much.
pyraminx : 8.72, 4.18, 8.49, 5.73, 8.39 (ao5 = 7.54)
megaminx: 3:09.90, 4:06.96, 3:15.61+, 3:10.78, 2:56.11 (ao5 = 3:12.10) ... really need to practise more.
skewb : 11.18, 22.72, 10.37, 9.95, DNF(25.60) (ao5 = 14.76)
OH : 54.80, 1:23.57, 1:03.86, 57.07, 1:04.86 ( ao5 = 1:01.93)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 13, 2015)

2x2 : (4.23), 4.44, 4.55, 4.28, (5.95) = 4.42
3x3 : 13.42, (18.00), 12.81, 15.86, (11.61) = 14.03
4x4 : 57.65, 55.80, (58.34), (46.33), 57.37 = 56.94
5x5 : (1:31.94), 1:38.34, 1:41.58, (1:47.16), 1:33.81 = 1:37.91
6x6 : 3:00.88, (2:52.40), 2:59.42, (3:11.12), 2:52.66 = 2:57.65
7x7 : (4:28.30), 4:22.54, (4:06.35), 4:27.29, 4:23.51 = 4:24.45
2x2 BLD : 38.85, 38.55, DNF = 38.55
3x3 BLD : 2:32.06, DNF, DNF = 2:32.06
OH : (31.16), 36.32, (45.18), 43.48, 37.56 = 39.12
MTS : 48.20, (1:09.37), (37.47), 41.40, 45.64 = 45.08
2-4 relay : 1:21.08
2-5 relay : 3:12.94
Megaminx : (1:44.32), 1:38.46, (1:27.84), 1:35.17, 1:40.71 : 1:38.11
Pyraminx : 5.57, (6.78), 6.48, (5.26), 6.05 = 6.03
Square-1 : (1:23.03), 50.31, 1:01.81, 49.40, (38.00) = 53.84
Skewb : (6.72), 9.84, 7.77, 7.71, (10.20) = 8.44


----------



## notfeliks (May 14, 2015)

2x2: (13.47), 9.10, 6.91, 10.87, (3.62) = 8.96
3x3: (11.80), (19.37), 14.94, 13.11, 15.13 = 14.39
4x4: 1:38.62, (1:10.42), 1:16.12, 1:23.50, 1:19.37 = 1:19.66
5x5: 2:18.80, 2:20.44, 2:17.64, (2:06.46), (DNF) = 2:18.96
OH: (26.85), 30.95, 28.48, 28.85, (37.07) = 29.43
Pyraminx: 10.65, (20.45), 9.04, 9.57, (7.25) = 9.75
MTS: 1:40.39+, 1:15.04, 1:17.18, 59.78, 1:31.39+ = 1:21.20
2-4: 1:31.42
2-5: 3:51.59 
2BLD: 1:33.36, DNF, 1:00.01+ = 1:00.01


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2015)

*2X2X2:* (7.71) (11.64) 8.19 9.61 10.16 =* 9.32*
*3x3x3:* 19.34 19.50 (17.79) 19.10 (20.24) = *19.31*
*4X4X4:* 1:42.85 2:01.41 (2:16.03) (1:32.18) 1:45.57 = *1:49.94*


----------



## Torch (May 14, 2015)

2x2: (4.50), 4.64, 4.82, 5.23, (5.33) = 4.90
3x3: 12.80, (12.46), (17.12), 12.59, 15.53 = 13.64
4x4: 1:21.10, (1:38.71), 1:31.13, (1:13.50), 1:34.14 = 1:28.79
OH: 32.95, 35.24, (37.21), (29.99), 31.48 = 33.22


----------



## Ranzha (May 17, 2015)

*FMC: 25*


Spoiler



I: R U L B' L2 D // 2x2x2
B R' U' R' // blue square
B (R B) // F2L-1
(B' R') U' R U (B // easy EO that cancels
B) U2 B' U2 // AB5C (18)

Skel: U2 B U2 B2 * U' R' U B' R U R ^ B' D' L2 B L' U' R' (18)

* L2, U' R' U (8-6)
^ R' F' R, B (8-3)

Solution:
U2 B U2 B2 L2 U' R' U L2 B' R U F' R B R' F R B2 D' L2 B L' U' R' (25)


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2015)

*3x3:* (23.10), 17.37, 18.59, 16.91, (15.53) = 17.62
*4x4:* (54.43), (1:04.97), 58.33, 56.27, 56.24 = 56.95
*5x5:* (1:23.13), (1:49.23), 1:36.49, 1:36.70, 1:45.88 = 1:39.69
*6x6:* (3:16.62), (2:43.43), 2:59.48, 2:59.45, 3:13.18 = 3:04.04
*7x7:* 4:55.83, 4:54.70, 4:52.83, (4:20.51), (4:56.22) = 4:54.45
*OH:* 31.88, (38.03), 29.93, 27.80, (27.10) = 29.87
*Megaminx:* (1:53.44), (2:30.41), 2:15.90, 2:06.39 2:14.95 = 2:12.41


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 18, 2015)

2x2x2: 17.38, 8.47, 11.19, 16.25, 14.20
3x3x3: 31.02, 44.74, 34.37, 40.23, 30.60
4x4x4: 1:45.31, 1:57.52, 2:10.49, 3:56.90, 2:16.49
5x5x5: 4:50.01, 5:09.12, 5:25.98, 4:32.92, 4:56.84
6x6x6: 10:06, 11:02, 9:06, 10:15, 9:45 bad even for me, one pop
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 34.67, 23.56, 33.12
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:23.27, 1:44.68, DNF
4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 9:05.91
5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, DNF
6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF
Multi: 5/8 = 2 in 40:53 ugh
MTS: 1:44.14, 1:32.30, DNF, DNF, 2:09.09


----------



## h2f (May 18, 2015)

Multi:1/2 = 0 in 5:43.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 19, 2015)

3x3 FMC (you see a result on the site from me with no solution but this is my weeks FMC)

*61*

y' R' D' L' B' L2 B2 D2 x' Cross
F U'F' R U R' F2L #1
U' L' U2 L R' U' R F2L #2
U L' U' L B L' B' L F2L #3
F U F' U2 F U F' F2L #4
U F U R U' R' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R 2LOLL
Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B PLL

this weeks solution was pretty bad


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 19, 2015)

Result for week 20, congratulations to bacyril, DanpHan and Cale!

*2x2x2*(24)

 2.61 DanpHan
 2.83 AustinReed
 4.35 CuberM
 4.42 bacyril
 4.46 JustinTimeCuber
 4.51 giorgi
 4.71 pyr14
 4.74 ichcubegern
 4.75 Cale S
 4.90 Torch
 5.20 CyanSandwich
 5.26 Scruggsy13
 5.40 Ordway Persyn
 5.41 Regimaster
 5.59 thatkid
 6.02 ickathu
 7.02 Schmidt
 7.20 Kenneth Svendson
 7.38 h2f
 8.96 notfeliks
 9.32 MarcelP
 10.16 andersonaap
 11.35 1davey29
 13.88 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(29)

 9.24 DanpHan
 9.67 AustinReed
 10.58 Iggy
 11.89 giorgi
 13.04 CuberM
 13.11 ichcubegern
 13.64 Torch
 13.91 Regimaster
 14.03 bacyril
 14.39 notfeliks
 16.47 JustinTimeCuber
 16.77 timmthelion
 17.27 Cale S
 17.42 ickathu
 17.62 Dene
 18.06 thatkid
 18.97 Kenneth Svendson
 19.31 MarcelP
 19.46 Ordway Persyn
 19.69 LostGent
 20.38 Perff
 21.41 cubefanatic
 23.14 pyr14
 25.27 Schmidt
 26.12 Bubbagrub
 28.55 h2f
 33.59 1davey29
 35.21 MatsBergsten
 36.42 andersonaap
*4x4x4*(20)

 39.23 DanpHan
 56.94 bacyril
 56.95 Dene
 57.75 thatkid
 59.28 ichcubegern
 59.54 Cale S
 1:01.39 Regimaster
 1:02.53 giorgi
 1:06.88 ickathu
 1:13.81 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.66 notfeliks
 1:20.08 Ordway Persyn
 1:21.93 timmthelion
 1:28.65 h2f
 1:28.79 Torch
 1:32.99 Schmidt
 1:49.94 MarcelP
 2:08.17 MatsBergsten
 2:49.45 1davey29
 DNF andersonaap
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:13.39 DanpHan
 1:34.58 ichcubegern
 1:37.91 bacyril
 1:39.69 Dene
 1:58.20 Regimaster
 1:59.11 Cale S
 2:00.02 giorgi
 2:12.94 Ordway Persyn
 2:18.96 notfeliks
 2:24.67 ickathu
 3:31.22 h2f
 4:58.66 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:43.46 DanpHan
 2:57.65 bacyril
 3:04.04 Dene
 4:40.06 Ordway Persyn
10:02.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:24.45 bacyril
 4:54.45 Dene
 6:29.14 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 19.64 Iggy
 20.05 DanpHan
 20.16 AustinReed
 23.97 giorgi
 24.18 ichcubegern
 27.42 Regimaster
 29.43 notfeliks
 29.87 Dene
 33.22 Torch
 36.53 Kenneth Svendson
 39.12 bacyril
 43.91 thatkid
 47.07 ickathu
 50.81 Bubbagrub
 53.96 h2f
 1:01.93 pyr14
 1:07.73 Cale S
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:22.74 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)

 22.28 Cale S
 23.56 MatsBergsten
 27.27 DanpHan
 38.55 bacyril
 40.21 h2f
 1:00.01 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(5)

 32.21 CuberM
 44.78 Cale S
 1:23.27 MatsBergsten
 1:47.00 h2f
 2:32.06 bacyril
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:00.33 Cale S
 9:05.91 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:56.94 Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

5/8 (40:53)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 5:43)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 45.08 bacyril
 1:21.20 notfeliks
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 55.78 DanpHan
 1:21.08 bacyril
 1:22.69 thatkid
 1:28.35 Regimaster
 1:29.65 ichcubegern
 1:31.42 notfeliks
 1:35.97 Kenneth Svendson
 1:36.35 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.96 Cale S
 2:24.18 h2f
 3:49.83 1davey29
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:15.41 DanpHan
 2:58.81 ichcubegern
 3:12.94 bacyril
 3:36.99 Cale S
 3:51.59 notfeliks
 4:27.52 thatkid
 4:39.28 Kenneth Svendson
 4:43.52 Ordway Persyn
 6:27.44 h2f
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.65 DanpHan
*Skewb*(9)

 4.80 Cale S
 6.38 Iggy
 8.44 bacyril
 11.15 giorgi
 11.76 DanpHan
 13.14 Ordway Persyn
 14.76 pyr14
 14.79 ichcubegern
 16.79 h2f
*Clock*(5)

 8.19 Perff
 14.05 giorgi
 19.57 Kenneth Svendson
 21.03 pyr14
 28.73 h2f
*Pyraminx*(13)

 5.04 DanpHan
 5.06 ickathu
 5.25 Regimaster
 6.03 bacyril
 7.25 ichcubegern
 7.54 pyr14
 7.82 Cale S
 9.02 giorgi
 9.75 notfeliks
 10.43 Kenneth Svendson
 12.23 thatkid
 13.79 Schmidt
 14.72 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:38.11 bacyril
 2:12.41 Dene
 2:24.38 ickathu
 2:26.72 Cale S
 2:27.08 giorgi
 3:12.10 pyr14
 3:45.74 Ordway Persyn
*Square-1*(3)

 15.52 obatake
 30.31 Cale S
 53.84 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

25 Ranzha
27 okayama
36 h2f
39 AustinReed
48 andersonaap
61 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

193 bacyril
185 DanpHan
161 Cale S
133 ichcubegern
124 giorgi
108 Regimaster
102 Ordway Persyn
101 notfeliks
101 MatsBergsten
96 Dene
92 h2f
88 AustinReed
86 ickathu
83 thatkid
81 Kenneth Svendson
66 Torch
62 CuberM
60 pyr14
60 Iggy
44 JustinTimeCuber
33 timmthelion
32 Schmidt
29 MarcelP
26 andersonaap
19 Perff
19 1davey29
16 Ranzha
16 CyanSandwich
16 Bubbagrub
15 okayama
15 Scruggsy13
13 LostGent
11 cubefanatic
7 obatake


----------

